# Looking to adopt sweet rats in NC



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I havent been on in awhile since becoming ratless. I have decided its time to adopt more rats since i have my own house. My rats were all between 3 and 5 yrs old when passing. I need more ratties to spoil. If you are in nc and need to rehome your ratties i will take them, as long as you can transport them to me. My car isnt in the best shape and my anxiety gets to me when i drive on the 4-lane.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

RatSanctuary said:


> I havent been on in awhile since becoming ratless. I have decided its time to adopt more rats since i have my own house. My rats were all between 3 and 5 yrs old when passing. I need more ratties to spoil. If you are in nc and need to rehome your ratties i will take them, as long as you can transport them to me. My car isnt in the best shape and my anxiety gets to me when i drive on the 4-lane.


Where in nc are you? I have two boys I still need to rehome


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Im in Bryson City Nc but can travel as far as waynesville nc wothout my car or anxiety getting to me


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Man you're 3.5 hours from me i can't afford that with december on the doorstep sorry :/


----------

